# Create a Classical Super Bowl Half Time Show



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I would think it best to do a medley of some of the more popular tunes. I only know I would want to start the medley with the opening measures of Beethoven's 5th.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

And you end with the 1812 Overture.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Madonna singing Wagner.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nevum said:


> Madonna singing Wagner.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

William Tell Overture would fit in nicely somewhere.


(I'm just dreaming here guys, I know it's never going to happen)


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Footballers and classical music. Hmm. Well, I'd be there, but I think almost everyone else would be off to get beer...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What is Mozart's most recognizable piece? His name is probably more recognizable than Beethoven's, but I feel there are more melodies by Beethoven that are "household melodies". Rondo Alla Turka???


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Footballers and classical music. Hmm. Well, I'd be there, but I think almost everyone else would be off to get beer...


And certainly not "good beer".


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> And you end with the 1812 Overture.


Hey, it worked for Hooked On Classics! Actually, why not just play Hooked On Classics? In the tradition of Super Bowl halftime show wardrobe malfunctions, the conductor can pull off the female concertmaster's top off at the end just like Janet Jackson and Justin Timberlake.



DaveM said:


> Footballers and classical music. Hmm. Well, I'd be there, but I think almost everyone else would be off to get beer...


Football and classical music seems like an odd mix, but the orchestral works of NFL Films (Sam Spence specifically) do have legendary status amongst their fans. Just don't tell them that they're listening to classical music (or something resembling it) and they'll be okay with it. Selected sampling:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wellington's Victory, Op.91 (Beethoven)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Wellington's Victory, Op.91 (Beethoven)


Yes, naturally! This one would fit in quite well given all the terrible analogies between football and the battlefield. Of course, Wellington's Victory would fit in anywhere! 

The early Super Bowls actually used marching bands ala college football games instead of rock/pop performers. Sousa marches would be a given. What other marches would best fit in?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Giuseppe Verdi - Marcia Trionfale (Triumphal March)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ride of the Valkyries. But maybe only after women become linebackers.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Let's gt the performing forces together first. It would have to be the Boston Pops. With Lang Lang and Josh Grobin as soloists.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Top this Beyonce!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Get some beer!


----------

